# Fluval Spec Light Upgrade



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

So, I only have two tanks and am not going to get anymore in this household as my parents would kill me  Because of that I'm not spending money on new pets, but instead on the ones I already have which led me to buying a new light for my fluval spec. I got the fluval mini compact light 13w version. It has an output of 6400k. I know some of you may say that this is way to much for a 2g but the fluval spec is as tall as a regular 5g so this light works out quite well (according to some stuff I read online). One day after putting the new light onto the aquarium I am already seeing the leafs of some of the rotallas coulouring red 








I am also seeing new growth from the (what I believe might be) dwarf sag. This is before school








And this is after








That might not seem like too much of a difference to you but these pictures were taken about 7h appart and I think that this is quite some growth. Its very neat that this is growing right next to the glass so its easy to photograph. And here is a picture of the whole tank.








It might seem like there is no change, but I'm sure it will change quicker now with the new light. I will try to keep this updated to the best of my abilities.

Sadly one of my otos died the day after I got the new light, it was the oto that recently recovered from ich but maybe he was weekend and the shock of a brighter light killed him  The other oto seems fine and just hides a lot now that the new light is on.


----------

